# Congratulazioni ryenart!



## miri

FELICITAZIONI *RYE !!!!!!* 

Caro Rye, hai oltrepassato i mille post alla velocità della luce ... e che post!
La disinvoltura con cui ti muovi tra inglese e italiano, coi loro vari registri e sfumature,è sbalorditiva 
e se a questa associamo la profonda conoscenza di linguistica, filologia (e chi più ne ha più ne metta)
 e la modestia con cui porgi il tuo aiuto, sorge spontaneo un: sei forte Rye, continua così!​


----------



## sokol

How is this possible? - Registered hardly a month and already more than one thousand posts.  (Quality posts, at that.)

Many congratulations, Rye!


----------



## Angel.Aura

*==>* *Congratulazioni*, Rye. 

E come dicono qui, keep them coming!! 

Laura


----------



## Danieloid

Congratulazioni, e grazie per i tuoi preziosi contributi!


----------



## Hermocrates

Ooh!  Why, thank you very much for your kind words. 

I wanted to take a chance to say that it is a real pleasure to participate in these forums, and that I'm honoured to be part of this outstanding community. 

I find the collaborative spirit and strive for improvement in this community truly inspiring and stimulating.  (Well, now you can see why I am completely hooked on these forums and post so much! )

Thank you! Cheers! 

Rye


----------



## TimLA

And a late congratulations from me and a huge thank you for all the help from across the pond!
All the best! (translated, that's "Cheers" in BE )


----------



## ewie

Yes ~ _*big*_ congrats from me too, Rye


----------



## alexacohen

And from me!

You are going to catch up with me in no time at all...


----------



## DearPrudence

I also wanted to join in & congratulate you on all these quality, helpful & kind posts


----------



## TrentinaNE

ryenart!

Sorry I'm so incredibly late to this thread, but I haven't been very active in the forums for a few weeks.  I was just reading one of your thoughtful and patient linquistic explanations in IT-EN and thought: Wow, this person has a lot on the ball.  Who IS s/he?   And then I happened by the Congrats forum and saw this thread.

So let me add my hearty c_omplimenti_ and _mille grazie_ for your magnificent  contributions.  *Evviva, ryenart!* 

Elisabetta


----------



## Hermocrates

Sorry about missing your kind comments!

Thank you everybody!  These forums are the best!


----------

